# Gay male thinking of relocating to benidorm



## jordykemptown (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey everyone !

So yes usual story, im thinking of trying out living in benidorm.

I have visited several times on holidays etc and have a reasonable knowledge of the area etc and reached a point in my life where id like to give it a go.

Im a 35 single gay male, i have worked in many industries, customer service, bar work ( i have a uk personal licence including managing pubs and clubs, part qualified accountant too.

I am not under the illusion it will be easy nor a breeze, likewise im not afraid of hard work!

So any advice a fellow gay gay could give on this would be appreciated, how to find living accomodation, what its like living and working out there, meeting new people, the way of life, healthcare etc etc would really be appreciated.

If anyone else like me is thinking about this too, then do get i touch, id like to hear from you

thanks in advance everyone !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jordykemptown said:


> Hey everyone !
> 
> So yes usual story, im thinking of trying out living in benidorm.
> 
> ...


:welcome:


I don't think you being gay is going to have any bearing on the replies you get ......

the answers to most of your questions will be found in our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

but briefly - finding accommodation - not difficult - it's renters market

living here - great if you have an income - grim if you're looking for work - over 25% unemployed

healthcare - very good & free if you're working & contributing to the system

settle down for a read


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

You are in your thirties. Being homosexual is only incidental to your move to Spain and would not have any bearing on anything.

Even if you have fluent Spanish, you have little chance of acquiring a decent job and the same for no job at all. The unemployment situation in Spain is dire.

If you are working in the UK, nourish your job and keep it and use Spain for your holidays.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Good advice above. Don't give up on your dream but tackle it from another perspective. Have as many holidays as you can and whilst here focus on finding work. If, depending on your circumstances, you can simply pack up in UK and come over, once you've found a job, then go for it. But get the work first. Another tack could be, if you have enough capital saved up - say to keep you over here for 2 years, give it a try but be prepared to go back to UK if it doesn't work out. At least you will have tried, just be very careful...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Certainly do plenty of fact finding trips. Work is hard to come by - and without an employment contract you wont have any healthcare or be a full resident. Gone are the days of cash in hand work and the "easy life" I'm afraid. But have a look and see. Those fact finding trips maybe fun???

Jo xxx


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

jojo said:


> Gone are the days of cash in hand work and the "easy life" I'm afraid.


You think so? I see more of that going on around me than I do legitimate work if I'm honest!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

David1979 said:


> You think so? I see more of that going on around me than I do legitimate work if I'm honest!


Maybe, needs must when folk are living there as residents or nationals, altho its illegal and being clammed down on. But its certainly no longer what you do when you're planning to move to Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

jojo said:


> Maybe, needs must when folk are living there as residents or nationals, altho its illegal and being clammed down on. But its certainly no longer what you do when you're planning to move to Spain
> 
> Jo xxx


Is it really being clamped down on though? I read an article in a newspaper last week that claims that untaxed transactions amount to almost a quarter of the nations GDP, up almost 7% since 2008.

The same article said that "A doubt arises as to how much the Government wants to interfere in the black economy since millions of people depend on it and fighting it would create great social instability".


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

David1979 said:


> Is it really being clamped down on though? I read an article in a newspaper last week that claims that untaxed transactions amount to almost a quarter of the nations GDP, up almost 7% since 2008.
> 
> The same article said that "A doubt arises as to how much the Government wants to interfere in the black economy since millions of people depend on it and fighting it would create great social instability".


I think we're talking about two different issues here. Locals who are desperate cos of the work situation and the lack of a comprehensive financial welfare package, may "have" to make money any way they can. Potential ex pats and indeed "foreigners" in spain are targeted - I know of three people who've been in that situation. The bottom line is its illegal!

The point is, when moving to Spain, to be able to gain residency and healthcare, you must be able to prove income and healthcare provision, an employment contract does that. So its not as it used to be when folk just rocked up, set up home and did a few bits and pieces to pay the bills

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

David1979 said:


> Is it really being clamped down on though? I read an article in a newspaper last week that claims that untaxed transactions amount to almost a quarter of the nations GDP, up almost 7% since 2008.
> 
> The same article said that "A doubt arises as to how much the Government wants to interfere in the black economy since millions of people depend on it and fighting it would create great social instability".


You're right, the black economy is growing. As I posted elsewhere, if you are self-employed and want to "go legal" the costs here are prohibitive. When earnings aren't reliable, or If you want to employ some temporary help, it's easier and cheaper to pay them cash in hand.

This happens just as much with non-Spanish nationals as with locals. But it doesn't make it easier to turn up and find work, because it's very much a case of "who you know".

As for clamping down, there have been a few prosecutions but I think it's mainly just talk - they are cutting staff at the Hacienda just like everywhere else.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jojo said:


> Maybe, needs must when folk are living there as residents or nationals, altho its illegal and being clammed down on. But its certainly no longer what you do when you're planning to move to Spain
> 
> Jo xxx


How do you know it's being clamped down on Jo.You don't even live in Spain so I don't know how you can comment on the situation.There are still a lot of Brits and other nationalities working illegally down on the coast and you are never ever going to stop it.Fact.I know for sure if I wanted to work,which in all honesty I don't,if I made a couple of telephone calls I could be working tomorrow.Although I will say one thing it's nowhere near as bad as when I came to live here 19years ago.Then, every man and his dog were doing jobs on the side..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

soulboy said:


> How do you know it's being clamped down on Jo.You don't even live in Spain so I don't know how you can comment on the situation.There are still a lot of Brits and other nationalities working illegally down on the coast and you are never ever going to stop it.Fact.I know for sure if I wanted to work,which in all honesty I don't,if I made a couple of telephone calls I could be working tomorrow.Although I will say one thing it's nowhere near as bad as when I came to live here 19years ago.Then, every man and his dog were doing jobs on the side..


Err.......whats where I live got to do with it????? I still have lots of friends in Spain, I still visit Spain frequently and regularly, my ironically husband is in the middle of a contract in Spain on a hotel... and may get more.....:fingerscrossed:

I have three friends who are now back in the UK who actually were asked to produce proof of their employment contracts. One of them had the need to go to hospital in Spain, where he produced his EHIC card - eventho he'd lived in Spain for 13 years. The hospital did the immediate treatment, but he couldnt get any on going treatment, unless he paid. He's now in the UK and is getting treatment on the NHS. All of that said, as I pointed out. Its one thing if you're a resident in Spain with the correct papers and live there, its totally another thing if you're planning to move to Spain and hope to get a bit of work here and there - as the OP is asking!!!

Your comment also begs the question, if you can get "work" that easily, then why dont you advertise the number in your area to enable some of the unemployed locals to possibly get some too???


Jo xxx


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jojo said:


> Err.......whats where I live got to do with it????? I still have lots of friends in Spain, I still visit Spain frequently and regularly, my ironically husband is in the middle of a contract in Spain on a hotel... and may get more.....:fingerscrossed:
> 
> I have three friends who are now back in the UK who actually were asked to produce proof of their employment contracts. One of them had the need to go to hospital in Spain, where he produced his EHIC card - eventho he'd lived in Spain for 13 years. The hospital did the immediate treatment, but he couldnt get any on going treatment, unless he paid. He's now in the UK and is getting treatment on the NHS. All of that said, as I pointed out. Its one thing if you're a resident in Spain with the correct papers and live there, its totally another thing if you're planning to move to Spain and hope to get a bit of work here and there - as the OP is asking!!!
> 
> ...


I have family and friends in the uK.One thing is for sure, I never listen to hearsay.I know you would love to be living here in Spain but you are not,you live in the UK and to be quite truthful I am certainly glad that I am not there at the moment.I really do feelfor all these flood victims.As for work,it's somebody I have known for 17years but like I said I don't have to work,don't want to work just want to enjoy this lovely country.Really pleased for your old man with this hotel job.Hope he is employing Spaniards.Regards.SB.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

soulboy said:


> I have family and friends in the uK.One thing is for sure, I never listen to hearsay.I know you would love to be living here in Spain but you are not,you live in the UK and to be quite truthful I am certainly glad that I am not there at the moment.I really do feelfor all these flood victims.As for work,it's somebody I have known for 17years but like I said I don't have to work,don't want to work just want to enjoy this lovely country.Really pleased for your old man with this hotel job.Hope he is employing Spaniards.Regards.SB.



His work is specialised and temporary. He either goes over with one of his employees or sends them. He doesnt employ over there.

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....... actually I've just spoken with a friend in Spain. He was telling me how the "Crack down" on working "on the black" (his words, not mine) has affected him. He's a musician and he used to be able to get plenty of work playing music in clubs, bars and hotels etc. Now, unless he has his autonomo number and correct papers, the places that he used to play in will no longer employ him!! - He's half English, half Spanish and altho grew up in England, he has lived in Spain now for - well many years 10+

Jo xxx


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jojo said:


> ....... actually I've just spoken with a friend in Spain. He was telling me how the "Crack down" on working "on the black" (his words, not mine) has affected him. He's a musician and he used to be able to get plenty of work playing music in clubs, bars and hotels etc. Now, unless he has his autonomo number and correct papers, the places that he used to play in will no longer employ him!! - He's half English, half Spanish and altho grew up in England, he has lived in Spain now for - well many years 10+
> 
> Jo xxx


....... actually I've just spoken with a friend in the UK telling me how he has been devastated with the floods.Whichever way you look at it Jo girl you are never going to stop the black here in Spain.Whether you are a musician,pole dancer or whatever.I am damned sure if you lived here,which you don't,with all your so called friends you would soon find work.On a nicer note I really hope you have not been affected by the floods.Bet you wish you were here????Regards.SB.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

soulboy said:


> ....... actually I've just spoken with a friend in the UK telling me how he has been devastated with the floods.Whichever way you look at it Jo girl you are never going to stop the black here in Spain.Whether you are a musician,pole dancer or whatever.I am damned sure if you lived here,which you don't,with all your so called friends you would soon find work.On a nicer note I really hope you have not been affected by the floods.Bet you wish you were here????Regards.SB.


I'm not arguing with you, but on the forum we have to point out the "truth" and that is, unemployment in Spain is massive, that its not sensible to go to Spain without guaranteed employment and that its not feasible to expect to find jobs on the black - as its often not what you know but who - nepotism isnt dead in Spain!! and the authorities have been checking more

As for the floods here. We're lucky, we havent been affected - altho roads closeby have been closed due to floods and we've lost trees and a fences in the gales. Interestingly, we suffered worse in Spain - I think it was the winter of 2009 (or was it 2010??) when we were stranded in our house for several days at a time due to floods - the electricity went and we couldnt get out to pick up any gas bottles - it was grim!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

jojo said:


> I think we're talking about two different issues here. Locals who are desperate cos of the work situation and the lack of a comprehensive financial welfare package, may "have" to make money any way they can. Potential ex pats and indeed "foreigners" in spain are targeted - I know of three people who've been in that situation.


We're talking almost a quarter of Spain's GDP here, so I'd wager that it's more than just the locals who are doing it.



jojo said:


> The bottom line is its illegal!


It's only illegal if you get caught 



jojo said:


> The point is, when moving to Spain, to be able to gain residency and healthcare, you must be able to prove income and healthcare provision, an employment contract does that. So its not as it used to be when folk just rocked up, set up home and did a few bits and pieces to pay the bills


Private healthcare can be attained without residency, no?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

David1979 said:


> We're talking almost a quarter of Spain's GDP here, so I'd wager that it's more than just the locals who are doing it.
> 
> 
> It's only illegal if you get caught
> ...



Well the forum cant possibly recommend an illegal path can it. As I keep saying its one thing for those living there and desperate to work "on the black". But its hardly sensible to suggest or even think that anyone from another country can or should go hoping to find such work. 

As for healthcare - yes, of course. Anyone can take out private healthcare cover. But is it worth it??? 


The best course if someone really feels they wish to give living in Spain a go, is not to burn their UK bridges, make sure they have ample savings and to work perhaps on commission only sales (there seems to be a few vacancies in this profession?!) - they will need to be autonomo to do this and be prepared to lose the job if they dont hit their targets, but their healthcare will be covered by their autonomo payments

Jo xxx


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

jojo said:


> As I keep saying its one thing for those living there and desperate to work "on the black". But its hardly sensible to suggest or even think that anyone from another country can or should go hoping to find such work.


It all depends on personal circumstances really though, doesn't it? I have a friend who has joined me in Spain, he has no kids, no wife, no mortgage, no car, and he simply does work "here & there", rents a small apartment and spends the rest of his time on the beach.

He much prefers that kind of lifestyle to what he had in the UK.



jojo said:


> As for healthcare - yes, of course. Anyone can take out private healthcare cover. But is it worth it???


I think so, yes. I prefer having private health care.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

David1979 said:


> It all depends on personal circumstances really though, doesn't it? I have a friend who has joined me in Spain, he has no kids, no wife, no mortgage, no car, and he simply does work "here & there", rents a small apartment and spends the rest of his time on the beach.
> 
> He much prefers that kind of lifestyle to what he had in the UK.
> 
> ...


So he's living below the radar - Does he have an NIE, residencia, SS number, signed onto the padron........... His private healthcare cover, is that for him as a resident of Spain or as a tourist?? If he has an EHIC, then thats only valid if he's a tourist - which is defined by being in Spain for under 90 days and for emergency treatment only

I agree it sounds idyllic, but its going to be a problem for him if he ever has trouble finding any work, if he needs to come out from under the radar or if he gets into trouble. He basically doesnt exist and doesnt pay any taxes. Not legal or a good place to be at all. His future isnt good if he ever needs anything other than the beach

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

David1979 said:


> It all depends on personal circumstances really though, doesn't it? I have a friend who has joined me in Spain, he has no kids, no wife, no mortgage, no car, and he simply does work "here & there", rents a small apartment and spends the rest of his time on the beach.
> 
> He much prefers that kind of lifestyle to what he had in the UK.
> 
> ...


So why's he moved to Spain? All of what you state he does in Spain, he could do in UK (apart from going to the beach perhaps :lol.

Are you saying that he's just here for the weather? or perhaps it's because it's much easier to do things illegally here in Spain?


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> So why's he moved to Spain? All of what you state he does in Spain, he could do in UK (apart from going to the beach perhaps :lol.
> 
> Are you saying that he's just here for the weather? or perhaps it's because it's much easier to do things illegally here in Spain?


He moved here for a slower pace of life pretty much, and the good weather.

I'm sure if he gets offered a "legit" job he'd be happy to do it of course, but a lack of a full-time "legit" job isn't stopping him living his life as he wants to I guess.

He's a guy with no responsibilities and as such he simply floats about from place to place, doing this & that.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

David1979 said:


> He moved here for a slower pace of life pretty much, and the good weather.
> 
> I'm sure if he gets offered a "legit" job he'd be happy to do it of course, but a lack of a full-time "legit" job isn't stopping him living his life as he wants to I guess.
> 
> He's a guy with no responsibilities and as such he simply floats about from place to place, doing this & that.



It isnt legal and is a frighteningly precarious way of living. 

Jo xxx


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

jojo said:


> It isnt legal and is a frighteningly precarious way of living.
> 
> Jo xxx


Yeah, well, it suits him. He's a big boy, with no responsibilities and no one to worry about so he's living like that for now. He's been all over Europe doing what he does, seeing the world.

Fair play to him. It's not how I'd do it, but there you go.


----------

